# Hunted: Enemies of the Empire



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

A long time ago, in a galaxy far away...

Click here to cue music.















































HUNTED: ENEMIES OF THE EMPIRE​
The Emperor reigns over the galaxy with an iron fist. His apprentice, Darth Vader, now scours fringe systems for any remaining trace of the few rogue Jedi who have thus far eluded death at his hand. Meanwhile the Syndicate, a loose organization of corrupt merchants and bounty hunters who serve the Emperor's will for a price cause further trouble for his enemies. The information gathered by their agents is projected throughout the galaxy via the HoloNet for bounty hunters everywhere to use in the hunt to eradicate the Jedi.

Still, one man works against the Emperor and his minions. The scoundrel known to the galaxy only as Zin has gathered a group of skilled operatives to serve as his tools in getting those hunted by the Empire to safe asylum on remote planets at the furthest extents of the Outer Rim. Even now this group, known as Zin's Renegades, is scheduled to meet with the Bespin mine manager Bata Etooka in Cloud City where they hope to gain information about a senator who might be sympathetic to the Jedi.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

Links:
OOC Discussion
Rogue's Gallery


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=Einan - Read this first]HX-33 will begin this scene as Bata's bodyguard droid, but don't worry. It won't be like that for long.[/sblock]

A human named Jinta, an Ithorian known as Trangle, and a Sullustan by the name of Nyub find themselves at Bespin's seedy Gas Giant Bar, where a number of scoundrelly and unsavory sorts mingle. Most of you are fairly unfamiliar with each other, having recently been hired to work together by Zin, but you understand that your abilities are meant to compliment each other, so you hope your comrades have your back. As you sip a green beverage that the Twi-lek server assured you would be a "delight," you await the arrival of Bata, whom allegedly has information for you about a senator who might require your services.

In the background, a motley crue of musicians sing a jaunty tune that makes the place feel a bit more jovial than it might otherwise be. But you still feel it best to be on your guard.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: I'll steal gray for speech.

IC: Jinta sat back in the seat, her eyes closed, her head rested back against the cushioned seat. Her hands were wrapped around the glass, but she hadn't taken a sip yet. When it was delivered, her smirk was faint- her face that might have been pretty marred by more then one scar. One slides from the edge of her ear down her neck, dissapearing down the line of her chest under her leather vest she wore in the bar. The only comfort was her possessions at the back of her feet- one foot looped into the case that held most of her items- that and the cold metal pressed against her back. When someone said she might have a stick up her...well you know...they weren't joking. It was tucked into the back of her pants, within easy hand's reach.

Although she looked totally relaxed, there was simply no way she was. Bata put her on edge- she hated it. The bloody coward. telling her she couldn't use weapons, then decided to tear the grating up just to make her yeild. She tried not to squeeze the glass too hard- the last thing she needed was to piss off the bartender in _this_ place. Opening her eyes, she turned her head enough to examine each and every one of her soon-to-be compatriots. 

This was going to go Very. Badly.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2007)

Nyub slid into his seat, automatically leaning back into the shadows as much as possible.  With the "mood" lighting, his dark clothes blend in well making him feel somewhat anonymous.  He isn't one to take anything for granted, however, and so his large eyes scan the room, easily piercing the gloom looking for trouble.  Or Bata.  Assuming there is a difference between the two.

Looking at the "delightful" drink in front of him, Nyub decides that business should come before pleasure, and takes only a tiny sip before leaving it on the table.  "I hope Bata is on time.  Otherwise we might actually have to drink this glop," says Nyub, just making conversation.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

The green liquid isn't so terrible, but it's flavored by some local spice that is truly aberrant for such a cocktail. It leaves a tangy aftertaste that is a bit sickening. Clearly an acquired taste.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

An Ithorian approaches the table where you sit. He bows ever so sightly and says  softly "Greetings companions." and then sits down carefully. "I am Trangle - at you service. I hope, sincerely, that I will not be needed today."  he says calmly and matter-of-factly.

Trangle is dressed in grey and brown robes of sorts that resemble Jedi robes but that are contemporary enough to not be mistaken as such by those who are not really familiar with the Order. He sits  very calmly and closes his eyes for a brief moment, and then resumes looking to his new companions.


[*OOC: *I will_ Search My Feelings_ to see how the next little while may play out. I will also _Search for other Force Users_ in the are as well.]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

OOC: In order to Search Your Feelings, I need to know an intended course of action. As for other force users, you detect none.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

[*OOC:* Intended action: meet with this Bata person. Thanks.]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You get a vague sense of uneasiness, anxiety. Something is not right about this meeting, though you doubt it has anything to do with Bata himself.[/sblock]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

"We must be vigilant, friends, as I fear that in our shortly coming meeting with Bata will bear an element of contention. Be on the look our for deception not stemming directly from our beneficiary." the Ithorian adds and then goes quiet again.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2007)

Nyub glances over at the cryptic Ithorian.  "So, be careful and keep our eyes open.  Gotcha."  Nyub isn't sure where the warning is coming from, however in any meeting like this it's good advice, regardless.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

"I don't doubt it, Bata has a tendancy to bring contention," she mentioned with a small, sarcastic sneer on her lips, shaking her head as the others joined them. She watched both of them - but the Ithorian more then the others. Cryptic things...she didn't do well with cryptic things. They always lended to trouble. 

"Jinta, by the way..." the remark was casual, offhanded, like her name was truely unimportant.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle looks to the human female, scarred as though she may be, they all look very similar to his Ithorian eyes. "What do you know of this Bata so that we all maybe be equally aware of our contact.... Jinta?"


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

"The usual. He's your typical mine manager. He spars for fun. Cheats to win, that sort of thing..." She went to take an automatic sip of the drink in her hand and stopped JUST short of it, putting it down and pushing it away.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle nods politely accepting her information while hiding his surprise that her information was less than informative for their current circumstances. He takes a few moments to look about at the current patrons here and then moves back to looking at his new group of companions.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

Most of the patrons here are human, with a smattering of aliens here and there. Bothans are surprisingly well-represented, as are trandoshans, but nothing alarming. The musical entourage includes a wookie playing bongos as well as two men and a woman, however they each appear to hail from a different part of the galaxy judging by their various garb.

As you converse with idle chit-chat among your companions, you see a duros enter through a side door as if he is attempting to avoid notice. He is followed by a humanoid droid with a holstered blaster, clearly a combat model, but well worn and looking as if it has seen much better days.

[sblock=RisingPhoenix]You recognize the duros as Bata, although he has had some cosmetic surgery to disguise his facial features. Most notably, a scar has been removed.[/sblock]

The duros catches sight of your group and tosses up his hands in delight before making his way over to your table. He sits down and says something in an alien tongue to the droid who responds with a nod.

[sblock=Max]The duros is speaking durese to the droid. Make sure to keep an eye out. I heard Kinda Varrn is in the area. The name Kinda Varrn sounds vaguely familiar to you, but you cannot remember where you heard it before.[/sblock]

Ah, hello my good friends. Wonderful to see you again, the duros says with a smile. I guess we should talk about that little runaway miner of mine eh? Oh, and this hunk of scrap metal is HX-33. He is only here for protection. Give him no mind.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle nods deferentially and awaits the more pertinent information so that they may get on with their mission. He looks over the battered droid unit quickly. Half afraid and half calm, he sits and waits, preferring others to do the talking.

[*OOC:* I am noticing that none of us has social skills. We really are quite the rag tag group. All business and none of the time wasting panty-waist verbal reparte. The only reparte you will get here is at the end of blaster or light saber.]


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

Her eyes narrow, focusing on the duros. Interesting, he's hiding...this didn't bode well in even the slightest. If _he_ was hiding...well, wonderful. Then he wasn't lying. He did need her help.

Crossing her arms over her chest, she stared at him, hard. Waiting- eventally he'd get to the point.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

Looking over at your green drinks, the duros comments, Ah, I see you have tried the Karovian rat juice. Really quite an exquisite beverage, don't you think? I think I will order one for myself.

The shady duros quickly summons a waitress to the table and asks for one of the strange green drinks. He twitches nervously waiting for her to bring it to the table. She soon arrives with a glass of Karovian rat juice, as he called it, and he begins to sip it while his eyes dart about the room. After a few sips, he leans in close and whispers, I think they're on to me. The Empire has put a bounty on my head and I'm not sure if I am safe anymore. I need you to get me off this planet. I have a ship, but I dare not go to the docks without ample protection. They are swarming with hunters. HX-33 is a fine machine, but it's probably not enough to get me to my ship in one piece. If you can deliver me safely to my ship, I can give you a thousand credits each, plus the information you desire. I just need you to get me off this accursed planet.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Mulling over the Bata's words and his guidance from the force makes him wonder. Trangle whispers to the group "Perhaps the empire does want you, but they are using you as bait to get at us. We may want to take extra precautions, just in case." He looks to the rest of group for their reaction and Bata's.

[*OOC:* He searches his feelings about the process of escorting Bata to his ship.]


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 17, 2007)

"Excuse me, us? I have no reason to be on the Empire's 'watch' list. I'm just a mercenary...but I told you I'd help so I'll help." She purses her lips, leaning forward, pushing her drink over infront of Bata so he can have it if he wants it. "We'll need the layout between wherever you are staying and the launch pad, as well as the schematics for your ship. Oh, and I want half, up front."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

"Is not our mutual employer one of the last remaining collective pains in the side of the Empire in one of the most annoying ways - indirectly." He smiles as only an Ithorian can. "Or not."


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

"How much is the bounty, Bata?  The amount will give us an idea how serious they are," says Nyub.  He doesn't say the rest, but it will obviously also tell us if his 1000 credit offer is reasonable.

"And how soon do you want to leave?  Are we planning this for the future, or are we going straight to your ship from here?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You get the sense that escorting Bata to his ship is a good idea.[/sblock]

Bata produces a datapad and says, Here are the schematics for the ship. As for the space docks where my ship is located, they are less than half a kilometer away through Cloud City. Not far, but still not anything I am certain I can get to safely by myself. As for payment up front, I'm afraid I don't trust Zin THAT much. I know how much he likes money, and dangling a carrot is the only way I can be sure to get your help.

[sblock=RisingPhoenix]You failed a Persuasion check to persuade him to give you half up front.[/sblock]

Bata takes a few more nervous sips of his drink, his eyes blinking rapidly and glancing all about him. He then answers Nyub, The bounty? On my head you mean? Oh dear, I guess about... um... 2500 credits. And yes, we should leave as soon as possible. Of course, discretion is the better part of valor. I wouldn't want to LOOK like I am in a hurry.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle stand up slowly and says quietly "I think it would be in our best interests to go to his ship. NOW!". He looks around the bar and then back to the group, awaiting their decision to leave.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

Nyub takes a quick look at the datapad, to see what kind of ship Bata has.  He wants to see if there is room for all of us, if necessary.

"You seem to be looking for someone in particular, Bata, Nyub says quietly.  "It wouldn't be Kinda Varrn would it?  If you want us to get you to your ship alive, I suggest you tell us exactly who it is you fear, and why."


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

Keep your voice down, Bata cautions as the Ithorian stands up. Remember I'm trying not to draw attention to myself.

Bata's ship is a modified Corellian YT-1300 transport called the _Crossbow_. It can easily carry your entire group if need be. The modifications include several hidden compartments, presumedly to allow the owner to smuggle hidden cargo.

Bata's face grows pale as Nyub mentions Kinda Varrn. Keeping his voice low, he informs you, I see you speak Durese. Very well. Kinda Varrn is a ruthless bounty hunter. I had a run-in with him many years ago, before I came to Bespin. I have heard he is in the area and I am afraid he might be seeking my bounty. That is why I need to get out of here, and haste would be preferred.

As he finishes speaking, you notice that a few patrons at the bar have taken notice of your group and are gesturing in your direction and speaking in hushed tones.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

"Staying here just became hazardous. We are leaving, now..." she hissed under her breath as they continued talking, flipping through the schematics, handing them back to bata and sliding out of the booth. She nodded to Trangle to start leading the way and casually put her hand on the back of bata's shoulderblades offering him a wolfish smile that was supposed to be casual, and failed miserablly.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle nods affirmatively and then starts to lead the way out using the route that is the most direct towards the door and will the fewest people in the way. As he is leaving he whispers "Perhaps someone could radio ahead to have the ship prep for take off so there is no delay from when we get there."


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

Nyub stands and walks next to Bata.  "Quick, what species is he?  What does he look like?" he whispers to Bata.

Once Bata answers (assuming he does) Nyub will casually say to Trangle and Jinta, "I'll go on ahead a bit..." and walk faster to the door.  He wants to get outside a round or two before Bata so Nyub can take a look around for trouble.  He'll particularly be looking for whatever race Bata said that Varnn is.

edit: Perception roll when Nyub gets outside, if needed. (1d20+6=26)


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 18, 2007)

He's human... I think, Bata blurts out as he is ushered towards the door. HX-33 follows closely behind him. I just... well, I've never seen his face. He always wears a grey mask with a pair of eye slits, but I think he has a cybernetic vision system.

As your group nears the door, you see three men from the bar get up and move up behind you. Before you can react you notice three men have also positioned themselves in front of the door. Some hold vibroblades while others have their hands on their hip holsters. That's him! That's the duros from the bounty, one of them says. Come on boys, we can take 'em. There'll be a share of it for all of us when we're done. Your group is surrounded... and outnumbered.

OOC: I will post a map tomorrow. In the meantime, roll for initiative.


----------



## Max (Sep 18, 2007)

Nyub initiative (1d20+3=15)


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Initiative (1d20+6=16)

Trangle shakes his head and thinks to himself '_So this is how working for Zin is going to be._'.


----------



## Einan (Sep 18, 2007)

HX-33 Initiative: 1d20+7=13 13

OOC: Apologies for a late start.  I was stricken by a flu bug yesterday.  Today I feel MUCH better.

IC: HX-33 turns to face the bounty hunters.   "Warning!  Attack in progress.  Do you wish this unit to engage enemy?"


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1272729 (20 init)

Jinta's eyes narrow, putting her back up against Bata's  "Be lucky I like you, Bata"No doubt this sounded off, for how scowly she was about him earlier, but well-Jinta never claimed to make sense to anyone but herself.

It was close quarters in the bar. This wasn't going to be easy...


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

Initiative
24 Threatening Men
20 Jinta
16 Trangle
15 Nyub
13 HX-33
11 Bata

3 and 5 each draw their blasters and set them on stun, then take a shot at Bata. 3 hits for 10 damage. 4 steps up and takes a stab at Jinta, missing. 6 steps up to try to take out HX-33 with his vibroblade and connects, burying his blade in the droid's circuitry for 5 points of damage. 1 and 2 both step up to take a swipe at Nyub. The first one catches him off guard and nicks him for 2 damage, but the second nails him in the chest for 12 damage (luckily 1 point short of his threshold).


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC:
Free Action: Knowledge Skill: Tatics: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1273856 (6)
Move Action: Draw Staff
Swift Action: Snap Quarterstaff Open
Standard Action: Shove the end of the Staff into the stomach of #4 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1273859 (11) (Probably missed, but if by some random act of god-ness, hit, I can roll damage)

IC:
Scanning the area, Jinta's focus was far more on the cool metal at her back then the best way to get out of here. Whipping out the baton, with a flick of her wrist it telescoped out, and she was shoving it toward #4's stomach. 

This was going to be a bad night.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

An 11 hits. Roll damage.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1273873 (18)


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 19, 2007)

Was that a damage roll? You realize you rolled a d20 right?


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 19, 2007)

OOC: Clearly I am a blonde... let me try rolling a d6....

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1273889 (6 total)


----------



## Max (Sep 19, 2007)

Shocked by the sudden and vicious attack in a public place, Nyub takes a quick moment to gather himself and then returns the favor.  Whipping out his blaster, he takes a point blank shot at the knife wielder directly in front of him.

OOC:  Swift action: second wind (+12 HP), move action, draw blaster, standard action Nyub shoots Man 2. (1d20+4=17)
Damage on Man 2 if hit (3d4+1=6)

Note this puts his rifle in his off hand.


----------



## Einan (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hx-33 (13/18)*

HX-33 draws his sporting blaster and fires at #6.
attack roll: 1d20+5=13
Damage (point blank): 3d4+1=7


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 19, 2007)

*16 - Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle moves _(to H3- move action)_ beside Nyub, hopefully giving the Sullustan a chance to move back and out of melee range of these hooligans, and then unleashes his Ithorian Bellow on all Men (1-3) blocking our path _(Std Action)_, while taking a small moment to recover _(Swift Action)_.

Bellow (to hit) (1d20+1=5)
Bellow Damage (3d6=9)
_They take half damage_  

[*OOC: *Nice map!.

-1 on the condition track (+.333)]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2007)

Scanning the area, Jinta's focus was far more on the cool metal at her back then the best way to get out of here. Whipping out the baton, with a flick of her wrist it telescoped out, and she was shoving it toward the nearest aggressor's stomach. As the baton struck, she heard the man whince in pain, but he was still standing.

This was going to be a bad night.

Shocked by the sudden and vicious attack in a public place, Nyub takes a quick moment to gather himself and then returns the favor. Whipping out his blaster, he takes a point blank shot at the knife wielder directly in front of him. The blast grazes the man on the shoulder, but he is clearly shaken by the ordeal.

HX-33 draws his sporting blaster and fires at the man coming up behind him. However, Bata gets in his way as he fumbles to draw his blaster.

Trangle moves beside Nyub, hopefully giving the Sullustan a chance to move back and out of melee range of these hooligans, and then unleashes his Ithorian Bellow on all Men blocking our path, while taking a small moment to recover. The man in front of Nyub passes out from the roar and the excitement from being shot.

Bata continues to scramble for his blaster, clearly startled by the attack. He manages to pull it out and scores a direct hit on the man, knocking him to the ground. He then takes a moment to catch his breath, saying, We should hurry and get out of here! This is only going to draw more attention to us.

The patrons crowd away from the fight in terror while the barkeep ducks under the bar before reappearing with a pistol in his hands. Hey! Stop that! Take it outside will you? He screams as the battle rages on.

The men redouble their efforts and continue to focus on Bata. The man just outside takes a shot at him while the two men near him with vibroblades attempt to jab him. The man at the door tries to fight his way through by accosting Nyub. Bata easily dodges the blast then turns to duck the swipes of the vibroblades. Nyub is not so lucky, however, as the man at the door nails him in the side with his blade.

Nyub takes 12 damage from the vibroblade.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 20, 2007)

*16 - Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12) [-1]*

"Get ready to go." Trangle states. Staying put, Trangle preps himself _(swift action and move action for a full recovery)_ for another unleashing of Ithorian wrath and then he unleashes his Ithorian Bellow _(for 4d6)_ again on all Men (1-3) blocking our path _(Std Action)_, hopefully clearing the way.

[*OOC: *Wow! Holy clear the path.   

Ithorian Bellow (to hit) (1d20+1-1=15)
Ithorian Bellow Damage (4d6=17)

I forgot to add in the -1 for my condition to the 'to hit' roll for the Bellow so I added that in after the fact.

Now that I think about it, I probably did not need to use the extra die for damage. I will need to be more careful in the future. 

... for net result of -2 on the condition track (-1 +1 -2)]


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 20, 2007)

OOC: Will Hold for the Bellow, moving on his Init

Standard Action: Another staff-end to #4 http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1277160 (20) Damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1277163 (3)

Move action: herding Bata toward the door

IC: With a scowl, she nodded to Trangle, waiting for him to clear the area, giving one swift staff to the stomach to the man in front of her. Once he screamed she nudged bata backwards. "MOVE"


----------



## Einan (Sep 20, 2007)

*Hx-33 (hp 13/18) (dt 16)*

HX-33 makes a high pitch whirring noise as he fires again at #6.

Attack:1d20+5=21
Damage: 3d4+1=9

HX-33 then shoves Bata toward the door, saying "This unit is not rated for corpse disposal designee Bata!  Make ambulatory haste toward the door!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2007)

"Get ready to go." Trangle states. With a scowl, Jinta nodded to Trangle, waiting for him to clear the area, giving one swift staff to the stomach to the man in front of her. Staying put, Trangle preps himself for another unleashing of Ithorian wrath and then he unleashes his Ithorian Bellow again on all Men blocking our path, hopefully clearing the way. The men go pale as their ears begin to bleed. Then they slump to the ground, lifeless.

[sblock=FreeXenon]Trangle's dark side score increases by 1 for his excessive use of force in dealing with the attackers.[/sblock]

Meanwhile, Jinta's opponent let out a grunt of pain and fell to the floor. Jinta nudged Bata backwards. "MOVE"

My thoughts exactly, the duros replied, holstering his blaster and heading out the door as quickly as possible.

HX-33 makes a high pitch whirring noise as he fires again at the last aggressor standing. He then helps Jinta shove Bata toward the door, saying "This unit is not rated for corpse disposal designee Bata! Make ambulatory haste toward the door!"

I'm going already! Bata protests, and the whole group files out of the bar and into the streets of Cloud City. The patrons of the Gas Giant Bar gape in awe at the carnage while the barkeep shouts Someone get the authorities! Hurry, before they get away! I want someone to answer for all the damage. There's going to be quite a cleaning bill too! Ya ruffians!

Your group quickly makes their way to the space docks with Bata showing you the way.

OOC: I will be out of town this weekend so we will resume on Monday.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 20, 2007)

OOC: You each gain 150 xp for the fight.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 25, 2007)

As Bata said, the space docks are not far away. You arrive within a few minutes of hurried running. Luckily, your group was not stopped, but as you approach the bay where Bata's ship is kept, you find a detachment of the city watch has already been put on watch at the ship. It is a small detachment, but chances are more are on the way.

We've been made! Bata expresses with great sorrow in his voice, We have to find a way on that ship and quickly. If we do not, there will be reinforcements eventually and boarding will be impossible.

OOC: The police do not seem to have noticed you as yet. The boarding hatches are presently open. The grey patches are stacks of equipment or crates that affect the area as if it were difficult terrain. Also, if anyone has any recommendations on how to reduce the size of the image without reducing the clarity so that I can post the image on the page, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 25, 2007)

Jinta pulls out the schematics that Bata had handed her earlier, frowning softly. "So long as there are no more police on the other side of the transport, our best bet is the port-side." She paused to eye the droid unit, praying it knew how to be quiet enough to sneak over that way


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 25, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12) [-1]*

"Perhaps we can have someone go down there..." the Itorian points just down the road a bit (about T-7) and continues "...to get their attention while the rest move down there..." and points to another down the road (about C-26) "and once the guards are distracted everyone can make a break for the ship. Once everyone is on the ship and are getting it started for take off they can lay cover fire for the 'distractor' while he gets himself on board?"


[*OOC:* Trangle will take a moment to Search his feelings for attempting this little plan, and will also take a few moments (2) to recover.]


----------



## Max (Sep 25, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> OOC: The grey patches are stacks of equipment or crates that affect the area as if it were difficult terrain.




What are the black rectangles?


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 25, 2007)

[*OOC:* The black stuff is most likely walls/barriers with the grey stuff being crates and equipment and stuff.]


----------



## Einan (Sep 25, 2007)

Hx-33 whirrs for a moment.  "This unit is qualified to create a distraction.  This unit is specially trained in the art of deception and subversion."  Without waiting for an answer, HX-33 will move stealthily down the column until he reaches the 27th square.  He will then move (loudly) toward E-27, singing the raunchiest song he possibly can and walking erratically. 

Stealth: 1d20+7=17
Deception: 1d20-2=5

Einan


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 25, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle appears completely confused by the droid's contrary actions (to what he suggested), but after a few moments it dawns on him what the droid is attempting to do. He smiles as only an Ithorian can and gestures for everyone to work there way quickly along the wall towards square Z-6 where they can bolt for the ship via the port boarding hatch once the guards are sufficiently distracted, and then hopefully provide cover fire for the droid to board the ship.

While they move he pulls out his light saber, just in case trouble shows itself.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 26, 2007)

HX-33 momentarily distracts the police, who point in his direction as one of them shouts, Hey! That's the droid we're supposed to look out for! You there, you're under arrest. Two of the police men move to approach the droid while the third continues to stand watch over the _Crossbow_, though he is clearly distracted by HX-33's risque behavior. Meanwhile, the rest of the group sneaks down the opposing corridor and into the port hatch unnoticed, HX-33's diversion providing the perfect cover. As they do, the police men take position between the droid and the ship and once again order him to surrender, This is your last warning droid. Place your weapon on the ground and surrender yourself or we will resort to force. HX-33 continues his merry jig as the remainder of your group takes position to lay down cover fire.

OOC: I use black to indicate impassable terrain, walls or otherwise. Grey will usually represent moveable objects or debris; I will specify when necessary. Any other color will usually represent creatures, who will be tagged.

Your group is now in position. Those aboard the _Crossbow_ have surprise and can supply cover fire if they wish by making attack rolls vs. Reflex Defense 10 to aid HX-33's AC (granting a +2 to his Reflex defense for each successful attack). One of you will have to move to the cockpit to pilot the vessel however and one of you will have to operate the bay doors. Bata is willing to help with the bay doors or providing cover fire as you indicate, but he is not a very good pilot, his racial heritage notwithstanding. You have about one round to formulate a plan so I will give everyone on the ship one post to indicate their surprise round (no editing; I will judge an edit to be a sign of hesitation and missed opportunity to act in the surprise round). Roll initiative with your post.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2007)

Nyub shakes his head in admiration of the droid's excellent distraction.  Sneaking is always easier when the opponent isn't actually looking at you....

Boarding the ship, Nyub quickly asks his new companions, "I'm a bit of a pilot.  Anyone else think they can fly this thing?" he asks.  (As neither Jinta or Trangle has pilot as a trained skill, I assume the both say no).  "Right, then.  I'll get this ship fired up and ready to fly while you three get the doors open and give the droid some cover fire."

Nyub will head to the cockpit and get ready to fire up the ship's engines and shields.  He will offer his blaster rifle to Trangle if the Jedi wants to use it to provide cover fire.  Nyub will wait for the blaster shots to start and then start up the engines.

ooc: I'm on the road and don't have my Saga book with me to know exactly how long it takes to start the engines.

Edit: forgot to roll initiative Nyub initiative (1d20+3=4)  And what a great roll....


----------



## Einan (Sep 26, 2007)

HX-33 Initiative: 1d20+7=18

HX-33 will raise its hands, look at the cops and say "Warning! Warning!  This unit is malfunctioning due to core meltdown!  This unit will self-destruct in T-minus 20 seconds and counting!  20...19...18..."
Deception: 1d20-2=12


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 26, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle shrugs in response to to *Nyub*'s question about piloting and gladly accepts his rifle. Knowing full well that he is not likely to hit anyone with such a conventional weapon, but he figures the the extra random blasts will be helpful in allowing the brave droid to escape. 

The Ithorian says quietly to Bata "Get ready to raise the port boarding hatch upon hearing the ensuing fire fight and then starboard as soon as HX-33 is on board.". Once Bata is getting ready he preps himself to provide cover fire as best he can and awaits for everyone else to get into position and signal they are ready, then he willl begin firing with everyone else. 

[*OOC:* Initiative for combat at the Crossbow (1d20+6=22)
Aiding HX-33's Defense for escape (1d20+2-5 =9 ) _(I added  -5 for non-proficiency afterwards.)_ So close!   ]


----------



## RisingPhoenix (Sep 26, 2007)

OOC: Init http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1287651 (28)
Aiding cover fire: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1287661 (16)

IC:

Jinta gave Nyub a 'yeah, right' glance when he asked if she could fly this thing. Scoffing, she took Bata's weapon from his hands and took a knee by the open bay doors, aiming and firing to help aid with cover.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 1, 2007)

Surprise Round
28 Jinta
22 Trangle
19 Bata
4 Nyub

Jinta and Trangle quickly move to provide cover fire while Bata closes the port side doors. Nyub scurries down the ships decks and seats himself in the cockpit. The police are caught off-guard by the fire from the ship and try to take cover as best they can.

Normal Round
28 Jinta
22 Trangle
19 Bata
18 HX-33
15 Police
4 Nyub

As Jinta and Trangle continue to lay down suppressing fire on the police, Bata readies to close the doors. HX-33 raises its hands, look at the cops and say "Warning! Warning! This unit is malfunctioning due to core meltdown! This unit will self-destruct in T-minus 20 seconds and counting! 20...19...18..." However the police are not fooled, It's a trick! one of them shouts, the droid was trying to distract us. Set blasters on stun and blast 'em! Jinta manages to keep one of the policemen preoccupied quite handily with a couple blasts from his pistol. Meanwhile Trangle continues to fumble with Bata's blaster, his shots flying off in errant directions. The police move to defensive positions behind the equipment and squat to return fire towards the ship while the one standing watch over the aft moves to join the fray. The equipment provides cover to those inside the ship, but the policeman moving up to the edge of the bay doors makes a crack shot at Trangle and nails him square in the chest (17 nonlethal damage). While the firefight progresses outside, Nyub prepares the _Crossbow_ for takeoff. The ship's engines begin to hum and the smell of burning fuel fills the air.


----------



## Einan (Oct 1, 2007)

HX-33 will make a double move to board the ship.

OOC:  I'll be out of touch for most of Tuesday.  Sorry!


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 2, 2007)

*22 - Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12) -1*

Trangle staggers from the wave of stunning energy, wishing that his mentor would have had him concentrate on combat training instead of the stealth Force techniques. He struggles to regain his composure and tries to point the weapon towards the police, again, to give HX-33 cover for his escape. His shot was much better this time with the stunning shot forcing a surge of adrenaline helping his aim. 

[*OOC:* Aid HX-33's AC by providing cover fire vs Police at Crossbow (1d20-3 -1 =16) 
(_I added a -1 afterward for being at -1 on the Condition track, right?) Damage over threshold moves us down the track?_)]


----------



## Max (Oct 3, 2007)

After dashing to the pilot's console (thanks to immortal Sullos that this YT-1300's controls were standard!) Nyub seats himself and quickly glances at the controls.  

"Sure glad I kept pestering that Duros pilot when I left home about how to fly these things...." he says with a smile.  He begins to fire up the engines, while listening to the combat at the loading ramp.  If things go quiet before he gets the word that the droid is on board....

OOC: I'm way out of initiative order, I know, but I think we all knew what Nyub was doing this round.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

OOC: I presume Jinta continues to hamper the police so that HX-33 can get aboard. Also, FreeXenon, I made a mistake with the stun damage; SE apparently doesn't use nonlethal damage like I thought. Reduce the damage Trangle took by half, but he is still -1 on the condition track because damage before halving was over his DT. FFR, any attack that deals damage equal to your DT moves you -1 on the condition track.

Jinta and Trangle continue to lay down suppressing fire, helping to pin two of the policemen, but it seems as if the police are now more concerned about those on board the _Crossbow_. Seeing an opportune moment, HX-33 dashes up to the ship. Quick! Blast the droid! one of the police shouts. They all set their blasters to full power and take aim at the vaulting droid. One shot misses its mark and glances off the armored plating of the _Crossbow_. A second flies right by HX-33's head and into the rigging of the docking bay. However a third scores a direct hit, penetrating all the way to the droid's heuristic processor and overloading primary systems. A fireburst erupts from HX-33's blown circuit board and it collapses motionless onto the deck of the _Crossbow_. Bata looks a bit stunned by his bodyguard's destruction, but quickly snaps out of it and works the controls for the bay doors, shutting them tight. Nyub fires up the engines and lifts off from the hanger, rocketing the _Crossbow_ out of Cloud City and into the air.

HX-33 dodges two shots, but is hit by a critical hit on the third for 25 damage. This results in its destruction. Sorry, Einan.  You can create a new character following the standard character creation rules in the OOC thread and I will find a way to introduce the character shortly.

Everyone else earns 90 XP for escaping the police. You are free from Cloud City, for now.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12) -1*

Trangle looks at the smoking heap that was the brave droid, HX-33, and then looks to Bata. "You picked well. The droid died with honor fulfilling his duty." He pats Bata on the shoulder. 

"We should make sure the ship is clear of hazards and then get acquainted with her." He pauses for a moment and then makes his way to check out the rest of the ship.

[*OOC:* I Search My Feelings for the trip off planet.]


----------



## Max (Oct 5, 2007)

As he flies the ship away at top speed, unaware of what happened to the valiant droid, Nyub calls out, "Everyone on board ok?  I need Bata up here now.  I can fly this thing, but I don't know where we're going.  You can bet those cops are on the comm to their defense forces right now, calling for some fighters to come smoke our butts.  We need to jump out of here real soon!"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You sense immediate danger in outer space along your intended path.[/sblock]

Bata looks sheepishly at the hunk of droid metal. Oh, what ill fortune this is. I just had this one refitted too! I suppose since he saved our lives it was worth it though. Ah well, no use crying over spilled oil. We need to chart a course to the Denouva system. There we can meet with Senator Entress. Bata nods approvingly towards Trangle and makes his way to the cockpit.

As Nyub maneuvers the _Crossbow_ gracefully out of Bespin's atmosphere and into orbit, Bata enters the cockpit and begins giving directions. Lay in a course for the Denouva system. Once we arrive I will give you the coordinates of a space dock we can use that should help us avoid unwanted attention. No sooner has Bata spoken these words than warning alarms begin going off. Bounty hunters! Bata exclaims, There's a ship incoming. Looks like a small fighter. We'll have to take care of it before making the jump to hyperspace.

Everyone will need to man a position on the ship. Available positions are Pilot, Copilot, Gunner (1), Commander, System Operator, or Engineer. If no one else wishes to serve as Commander, Bata will. Nyub would be best for pilot. Jinta could serve equally well as Commander or Engineer. Trangle unfortunately doesn't have skills that lend themselves to running a ship well, but he might do well with the addition of some Force points to his skill checks.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 5, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12) -1*

Not at all surprised at this development, Trangle shakes his head in frustration. His mentor has not prepared him for this situation either. He moves forward and thrusts the doubtful feelings aside _(taking on the Role of Commander assuming Chr has something to do with it)_. 

With a forceful and commanding voice he says "Jinta you will want to man the guns. Bata get ready to assist Nyub in piloting this thing."  

He then issues the following orders
"Take evasive maneuvers and Bata get that jump calculated...yesterday _(role of co-pilot, right?)_." Trangle will look to the Sys Ops position as best he can, or jump around to assist what ever position that may need his Aid Another attempt.

[*OOC:* Searching My Feelings and potentially warning the crew would have been completed prior to leaving atmosphere. Would it be possible for me to issue a warning to the crew early enough before they bounty hunters engage so that we are not surprised or could minimize the chance for suprise.   If I am able to I will adjust my post to reflect that.  I or someone else could have be spending what little time there was while leaving the atmosphere actively searching for danger.

Trangle will aid another or do the Sys-Op/Engineer where needed. I am willing to burn through a Force Point or 2 during this encounter as needed.

I hope taking the initiative like this is OK with everyone. I am kind of useless without the appropriate skills. At least I can appear somewhat useful by ordering people around.  

Perhaps Einan's new character could already be in a useful position as a droid character? Perhaps Engineering or Sys Ops?]


----------



## Max (Oct 5, 2007)

"We need shields up, folks, or this will be a real short trip!" says Nyub, adding to the list of things to do.  "Bata, does this ship have anything special we need to know about before the shooting starts?  Extra weapons would be good." he says with a grin.

OOC: I'm heading out for a bit so won't be posting quickly for a while.  Nyub will, of course, be taking evasive manuvers when needed.  I'll read up on the space combat rules tonight.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll get to work on calculating the jump, Bata says, but I'm not very skilled at astrogation. It is going to take me at least a minute. We can't risk an improperly calculated jump. You'll have to keep him out of our hair for at least that long, or destroy him!

At the mention of shields, Bata cringes, The _Crossbow_ doesn't have shields. I couldn't afford them. Let's just hope he doesn't damage the hyperdrive. The back-up hyperdrive has been malfunctioning so I hope we don't have to use it. We only have one gunnery station so Jinta, get there quickly before the hunter is in weapons range. He's closing fast.


----------



## Max (Oct 5, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> At the mention of shields, Bata cringes, The _Crossbow_ doesn't have shields. I couldn't afford them. Let's just hope he doesn't damage the hyperdrive. The back-up hyperdrive has been malfunctioning so I hope we don't have to use it. We only have one gunnery station so Jinta, get there quickly before the hunter is in weapons range. He's closing fast.




*thunk* _Wow, you think to yourself.  I didn't know a Sullstran's jaw could drop that far.  _


----------



## Einan (Oct 11, 2007)

From the direction of the refresher comes a flushing sound.  Out walks a Zabrak, bald save for the horns encircling his head and wearing a plain blue shirt and dark pants.  He looks around, raises his hands slowly above his head and says, "Bantha droppings!  I thought this hunk of junk was an abandoned grounder.  Umm, I don't suppose you'd lot would like to drop me off somewhere close, eh?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12) -1*

Trangle snaps out his light saber as it hisses to life, and levels it at the Zabrak. The Ithorian says "We are busy trying to escape with out lives and if you are going to help then pick a station, if not then I think I shall have to take exception to it." Trangle smiles as only an Ithorian can with his 4 mouths.


----------



## Einan (Oct 11, 2007)

The Zabrak raises his hands.  "Just calm yourself, my friend.  I'm nobody threatening.  I'll just, um, help your gunner over there." The Zabrak moves toward the gunner's post, "By the way, my name's Horst.  And I'm at least 60% sure that that ship's NOT looking for me."


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 11, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12) -1*

Trangle shrugs and puts his light saber away. "Trangle. We are 100% sure they are looking for us so welcome to the fray Horst. How about those computer terminals instead? Are you any good with ship repair. I have a feeling we are going to need that."


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2007)

"If you're any good at computers, you can probably get our astrogation check done faster than Bata," says Nyub.  "That would let us all get out of here."

Nyub is flying the ship away from the fighter at top speed, however he knows he'll have to go into evasive action soon.


----------



## Einan (Oct 12, 2007)

Horst moves to the computers and prepares to run diagnostics, repairs, etc. He scans the console, whistles and says "So, do we have any systems optimized?!?"


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2007)

The warning indicator goes off again. The fighter is entering weapons range! Bata warns, Evasive maneuvers! he says, moving to the astrogation panel to begin plotting the jump.

Initiative
25 Bounty Hunters
9 _Crossbow_

The bounty hunter ship, an aging retrofitted ARC-170, swoops in to medium range and releases a volley of shots at the _Crossbow_ before Nyub can get the sluggish freight to take evasive action. The shots are still from a fairly long range however, and they go wide, just missing you.

OOC: The bounty hunters are 5 squares away on starship scale. Nyub, bear in mind most of your checks have a -10 modifier for the vehicle's size. Jinta's attack roll modifier is her BAB + vehicles Int mod (+2) + range modifier.

From what I gather, crew assignments are as follows:
Commander: Trangle (FreeXenon)
Pilot: Nyub (Max)
Enginneer: Horst (Einan)
Gunner: Jinta (RisingPhoenix)
Copilot: Bata (making an astrogation check; requires 1 minute)

If I misunderstood, you can correct me and take the station you prefer. Otherwise, changing stations is a swift action. This isn't really clarified in the rules. It says you can change roles from round to round, but I think it reasonable to assume it would take at least the small amount of time required by a swift action.

Actions?


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 12, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle will Search his Feelings about Nyub's immediate attempt to out maneuver these bounty hunters (std action) hoping to give him an advantage or warning. 

"Pull now!" Trangle almost yells out to Nyub as the Sullustan is attempting to out maneuver the bounty hunters.

[*OOC:* Wow do I feel useless. =( 

'Search My Feelings' as an alternative method to aid in piloting.
Search Feelings (1d20+13=17)]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 12, 2007)

OOC: That is reasonable. I will allow it. Nyub adds a +2 to his piloting check as Trangle advises him using his intimate knowledge of the Force.


----------



## Max (Oct 13, 2007)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> "Pull now!" Trangle almost yells out to Nyub as the Sullustan is attempting to out maneuver the bounty hunters.




Nyub cuts hard to port, then throws the freighter into a dive to get out of the line of fire.  "Keep it coming, Jedi.  You call 'em, and I'll dodge 'em!"

OOC: Now that ENWorld is back to life.....Nyub is flying in total defense mode: +10 to ship defense, -10 to any attacks made by Jinta at the gunner position.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2007)

"Pull now!" Trangle almost yells out to Nyub as the Sullustan is attempting to out maneuver the bounty hunters. As Bata begins to calculate the jump, Nyub cuts hard to port, then throws the freighter into a dive to get out of the line of fire. "Keep it coming, Jedi. You call 'em, and I'll dodge 'em!" Having situated herself in the gunner's seat, Jinta rotates the station towards the incoming fighter and levels the cannons towards the aggressor. Unfortunately, it has been a long time since she manned such a station and she swings in the complete opposite direction she intended to. The starfighter screams past the _Crossbow_, releasing another volley of shots, but they are easily avoided. As the starfighter pulls out it loops back around to set up for another attack run.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 19, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle will, again _Search His Feelings_ about Nyub's immediate attempt to out maneuver these bounty hunters (std action) hoping to give him an advantage or warning.

"Now." Trangle says to Nyub as the Sullustan attempts to out maneuver the bounty hunters and to allow Jinta to get in a good shot.

[*OOC:* 'Search My Feelings' as an alternative method to aid in piloting.
Search Feelings to Help Nyub Pilot (1d20+13=21)]


----------



## Einan (Oct 22, 2007)

Horst, sensing Jinta's hesitation to fire, bolts toward the gunner's station and takes over the weapons.

Firing at the bounty hunters: 1d20-8=-7

"Umm... I think the targeting computer's a little busted..."


----------



## Max (Oct 22, 2007)

Nyub continues to throw the freighter around, trying his best to make the ship as difficult a target as possible.

"How're you coming on that astrogation, Bata?" he asks, although he never looks over at Bata, instead keeping all his attention on staying out of the sights of the fighter.

ooc: continue full defense flying, +10 to defense, -10 to Horst's shots.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

Jinta seems to be in a state of shock as Horst takes over the gunnery station. He tries to get control of the weapons, but the way Nyub is jerking the ship around makes that a very challenging prospect.

Something's wrong! Bata says with a worried look, I can't access the HoloNet. Without current data we'll run ourselves right into an asteroid or worse, a star. We're going to have to stay and fight until we can find out why the HoloNet is inaccessible.

Meanwhile, the bounty hunter ship circles and moves about for another attack run, but Nyub's deft handling of the freighter keeps their shots from hitting.


----------



## Max (Oct 23, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Something's wrong! Bata says with a worried look, I can't access the HoloNet. Without current data we'll run ourselves right into an asteroid or worse, a star. We're going to have to stay and fight until we can find out why the HoloNet is inaccessible.




"Great Sullos' shiny eyeball," Nyub curses.  "You're just full of good news, aren't you Bata?  Ok, here's what we do.  Trangle, let me know when our gunner manages to get into position.  When he's ready, you do that Jedi thing you do and call out the best time to shoot.  I'll stop dodging so hard, so he has a chance at hitting something.  Sound like a plan?"

ooc: Nyub will continue to fly at +10 defense until Horst is ready to shoot.  On Trangle's command he will drop back to flying at +5 to defense, -5 to shooting.  Trangle's can direct his jedi sense to the best time to shoot, giving Horst a +2 to hit.  Or so Nyub is thinking.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 23, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

"As the force wills, I will try."

Being not sure how well this is going to work Trangle will again _Search His Feelings_ to try and find the best moment to for Horst to fire.

"Now." Trangle says calmly to Horst as the Zabrak unleashes on the incoming ship.

[*OOC:* 'Search My Feelings' to aid on firing on the Bounty Hunters. (1d20+13=25)]


----------



## Einan (Oct 23, 2007)

Horst takes a deep breath, lines up his shot and fires, all the while mumbling to himself "This streak has GOT to end.  This streak has GOT to end."

Attack Roll:1d20-1=11
(ooc: I didn't include point blank shot.  If the bounty hunter's that close, then +1 to the roll.)


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

As Nyub slows the freighter down and takes slightly less aggressive maneuvers, Horst gets a clearer shot on the fighter as it makes its attack run. While the enemy pilot focuses on the attack run, the fighter is vulnerable, but just as Horst lines up the shot, Nyub jerks the controls causing him to miss. The fighter unloads another spray of laser shots as it passes by (moving out to a distance of 4 squares) but still has difficulty connecting, even though Nyub has taken slightly less aggressive dodging maneuvers.


----------



## Einan (Oct 24, 2007)

Horst swears again, cursing his ill luck.  He sights on the bounty hunter, and shoots again.

(Assuming Trangle once again aids) Attack Roll: 1d20-1=17

"Eat that, nerfherder!"

Assuming standard YT-1300 damage on the guns: 4d10=18 x2 = 36 damage


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 24, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle focuses deeply, attempting to clear his mind to reach out and Searching His Feelings to guide Horst in his firing on the Bounty Hunters.

"Now." Trangle says calmly.

[*OOC: *'Search My Feelings' to aid on firing on the Bounty Hunters. (1d20+13=32)]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2007)

Horst's shot connects and the aged ARC-170 takes a damaging hit. The bounty hunters attempt a more cautious maneuver this time, moving just within short range (2 squares) and firing a salvo of shots. However, at this range, Nyub can see them coming more easily and manages to maneuver out of the way.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 26, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle pats Horts gently on the shoulder and relaxes more reaching out to Searching His Feelings to guide Horst so we can finish off this combat and get things started.

"Here." Trangle says calmly.

[*OOC:* *NOT* successful in assisting (1d20+13=14) ]


----------



## Einan (Oct 26, 2007)

Horst steadies himself, breathes slowly and fires: 1d20-3=-1

"BANTHA SNOT!  The mooks show me their tails and I can't even get the darn firing computer to give me the time of day!  Just show me to an airlock, I'll throw spanners at them!"


----------



## Max (Oct 26, 2007)

Nyub chuckles at Horst's comment, while he keeps the freighter flying erratically.  

"I can stop flying so crazy, to give you a better shot.  But that means they'll get a clear shot at us as well.  I'm going to keep flying like this until someone tells me differently," Nyub declares.

OOC: continue flying at +5 defense/-5 to hit


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2007)

The bounty hunter ship glides in to point blank range and slows its speed, clearly lining up for a good shot. Nyub maneuvers about just in time to see the bright flashes of laser fire impact the hull of the _Crossbow_. Bata jumps from his seat at the astrogation panel and moves down towards Horst, We're all going to be prisoners of the Empire soon if we don't find a way to destroy that thing. I'm going to see if I can squeeze more performance out of the targeting computer.
Jinta snaps out of her delirium and steps up to Horst, That's an older model ARC-170. Aim for the port energy panels. They have a defect in their protective plating. If you hit them just right you should be able to blow them open and cripple the fighter.

The bounty hunters hit for 48 points of damage minus 15 for DR. The _Crossbow_ is at 87 hit points.
Bata aids Horst's attack.
Jinta aids Horst's atack.


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 28, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle steps back amidst the flurry of assistance provided to Horst as he Searches His Feelings.

"What ever you do do it..... now!"



[*OOC:* Assist with Horst's firing. (1d20+13=32) ]


----------



## Einan (Oct 29, 2007)

Horst breathes deeply.  He steadies himself, mutters a few choice invocations to whatever small and petty gods govern luck for horn headed Casanovas like himself and fires:

1d20+3=12 and spending a Force Point: 1d6=5 for a total of 17!

"Eat this, nerfherder!"

Damage: 4d10=29 x2 = 58 damage!

Edit: Plus 1 attack and damage for Point Blank! 18 to hit and 59(60?) damage!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2007)

Horst connects with the port energy panels and a spectacular eruption of debris issues forth from the bounty hunter ship. As sparks fly from the energy panels the bounty hunter ship turns about and begins to hasten into a retreat, clearly severely damaged by the blast. Bata gets up from the targeting computer and rushes back to the cockpit, I'll get back on that calculation. And if there is anyone here who knows how to work the HoloNet better than myself, please abide!


----------



## Einan (Oct 29, 2007)

Horst lets out a whoop and slaps the ship's board.  "This old hunk might be spaceworthy yet!  Hey, I'll give you a hand with that calculation!" With this, Horst ambles into the cockpit and begins aiding the calculations.

Use Computer Check: 1d20+6=10  Spot on to aid another!


----------



## Max (Oct 29, 2007)

"Nice shooting!" Says Nyub. He will fly away from the bounty hunter at top speed. He will watch the sensors for more trouble while the jump is being calculated. 

Ooc: I'm on my blackberry today so posting is a pain.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2007)

As you fly away from the bounty hunter ship, a sensor sweep shows the immediate area to be clear. You now have time to calculate the jump.

I'm still having trouble accessing the HoloNet, Bata sighs in frustration after working at the nav computer for a few minutes. I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I need to call in a favor. There is an old... acquaintance I know of who can lend us aid, but he is, how should I say, somewhat unsavory. I don't like dealing with him, but he's the only one in this system I can trust not to rat us out to hunters. I assume you are ok with this?


----------



## Max (Oct 30, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I was hoping it wouldn't come to this, but I need to call in a favor. There is an old... acquaintance I know of who can lend us aid, but he is, how should I say, somewhat unsavory. I don't like dealing with him, but he's the only one in this system I can trust not to rat us out to hunters. I assume you are ok with this?




"Well, we were hired to protect someone who opposes the oppressively absolute dictatorship that the Empire has become, shot it out with the local cops, and had a bounty hunter try and reduce us to our component atoms.  All in 24 hours.  And you think someone "unsavory" will be a problem?  Bring him on," Nyub says cheerfully.  It appears he is totally sincere.


----------



## Einan (Oct 30, 2007)

Horst looks pensive.   "I dunno.  I mean, I just stowed in here to escape an old girlfriend or two, but I for one am not completely convinced that trusting an unsavory type is a good idea.  I mean, what if he backstabs us, tries to put one over on you, pulls a Baruvian swindle?  I mean, sure he'd need at least two other mooks in on it for the Baruvian to work, but...  What, why's everyone staring at me like that?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 30, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle stays silent and shifts himself to the background while he feels deep into his connection to the Force to see how contacting this new contact may fare.

[*OOC:*Search Feelings for contacting Bata's contact (1d20+13=23) ]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=Trangle]Your feelings tell you that making contact with the individual Bata describes would be beneficial to your survival.[/sblock]

Bata looks solemnly at Horst, I understand your apprehension, and you don't even know the person. But when I say he is the only one I can trust I mean it. Fact of the matter is, the bounty on his head is higher than mine. No way he would dare turn me in. It wouldn't make good business sense.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 2, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

Trangle says " Make the arrangements, but be wary.".
He sits down and waits.


----------



## Max (Nov 2, 2007)

"Plot the course, Bata, and I'll fly us there," says Nyub.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

Bata takes the comm station and inputs an archaic communications frequency. He then manipulates the audio input stream so that it produces a seemingly random string of pitches and hums. After a few moments of this, he sits back in his chair. Now, we wait. He says, drumming his fingers together in anxiety.

The following minute drags on like hours. Perhaps it isn't even a minute, maybe only 20 or 30 seconds. Still, it feels preponderantly longer. Suddenly a deafening squawk issues forth from the comm headset Bata is wearing. He throws it off with an agitated startle and it falls to the floor. The squawk abruptly ends and then the faint sound of a voice on the other end echoes throughout the cockpit.

Issue 3-Oh-Niner-dash-five-fox-killer. Stand-by.

Oh, good, Bata says, nodding his head reassuringly, that means he'll talk to us.

Bata switches the audio to speaker and responds, Quadrant-echo-four, I copy.

Bata? the voice on the other end responds. The audio is very distorted and surrounded by static, but the voice sounds soothing, almost feminine. Never would I have imagined ****ing from you ag******ou are well I hope?

Yes, Dega, I am well enough, but I am up a creek without a paddle, Bata replies, I require your help.

Oh, Bata! the voice on the other end responds with seeming enthusiasm, I was hop*****ou'd say that. But of cour***********s something I will need in r***rn.

Bata sighs, Yes, I expected as much. Name your price, Dega.

No, no, no. That's no*******ay this works. Credits are quite useless to *****ese days. I'm going to need a fa******om you in exchange.


----------



## Max (Nov 2, 2007)

Nyub looks on silently, listening with surprise at the code phrases.  Seems like this Dega is a little on the paranoid side.  Either that, or everyone really IS out to get him.  Which means the favor he needs will likely not be easy.....


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2007)

Bata looks at your group with uneasiness on his face as if to seek your consent to doing this mysterious Dega a favor. Sensing the same apprehension you all feel but recognizing your dire plight and the need for assistance, he turns back to the mic.

Very well, Dega. I and my associates will do something for you once we are out of this mess, he says.

Oh, Bata, I cannot tell yo********lightful that makes me. Now, how can I be of assistance? the voice asks.

I need current data for hyperspace travel. I have to get to the Denouva system, Bata spits out with urgency.

I see, the cool voice on the other end replies, tra*****ting now...

An indicator light for a complete download of hyperspace data goes off on the nav computer a few moments later.

I believe your data ******ived, Bata. Be sure to let me kn**********u arrive in Denouva. Be seeing you.

The voice cuts out. Bata sits back in his chair and lets out a sigh of dismay. I hope I didn't just get us into deeper trouble. I was hoping I would be able to hide out after this venture. I should have figured Dega would want something done for him in return. Oh well, no use crying over spilled milk. Let's calculate that jump.

He moves over to the computer and inputs the current data for the jump. Before you know it, you enter hyperspace and begin the long trip to Denouva.

It will take you seven days to arrive in Denouva. If you want to make any preparations before then, let me know.


----------



## Einan (Nov 3, 2007)

Horst will take the next few days to get to know the people on whose ship he's stowed away.  He'll also see if anyone want to play a few hands of sabacc.  Otherwise he'll putter around the ship and see if there's anything he can repair/"improve".


----------



## Max (Nov 3, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> The voice cuts out. Bata sits back in his chair and lets out a sigh of dismay. I hope I didn't just get us into deeper trouble. I was hoping I would be able to hide out after this venture. I should have figured Dega would want something done for him in return. Oh well, no use crying over spilled milk. Let's calculate that jump.




Once the jump has been made, and we're safely in hyperspace, Nyub will turn to Bata and ask, "So, who is this Dega that we're going to do a favor for?  If we are going to get involved with him, I think we need to know who and what he is."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2007)

Bata looks a bit sheepish, but responds to Nyub, Karka Dega is a Bothan pirate originally from Duro. At the time I first met him, he was an undercover operative for the Bothan SpyNet, but a failed power play of his cost him his career and he took his skill for gathering discrete information to new lows. Dega delivers a black market on information, and is known for gathering intelligence even from his own customers to blackmail them. He is wanted throughout the galaxy, particularly by the Empire, so I have faith he would never betray us to the imperials. Nevertheless, he has other ways of damaging you if he so desires. You can understand, then, my hesitation in contacting him.


----------



## Max (Nov 5, 2007)

Nyub considers what Bata has said for a moment.  "So, I believe you have said two things.  First, it would be a bad idea to try and get out of this favor that has been promised to Dega.  And second, when we repay the favor we should watch our backs."

Nyub shakes his head, and puts that thought off as there is nothing to be done about it now.  

"Well, that is a problem for another day.  As agreed, we have delivered you safely to your ship so I believe you owe each of us 1000 credits.  Also, once safely on the ship you promised to provide the information we needed to hook up with our, uh, client.  So, let's hear it."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah yes, Bata says wrenching his hands, Truly I expected Zin's Renegades to be so mercenary, unfortunately however, he makes a slight grimace, I really don't have the credits to pay you right now. As if anticipating your anger, he jumps up and puts out his hands as if to calm you, But don't worry! I am certain Senator Entress will reimburse you when we arrive in Denouva! And speaking of Senator Entress, you are correct that I promised you information. _That_ I am happy to deliver.

He sits back down and blinks several times in rapid succession. The Senator is an old friend of mine. Well, I guess you could say he is more of an acquaintance, but he knew me well enough to request my services when he realized he was in hot water. He has never been a fan of Palpatine's heavy-handed policies and certainly didn't support his rise to Emperor. That is why he is afraid Darth Vader's upcoming visit is for more than mere pleasantries. You see, Senator Entress is suspected to know the location of Obi-Wan Kenobi and he suspects Vader realizes this. Even though the official position of the Empire is that Kenobi is dead, there are a number of rumors that place him somewhere in the Outer Rim shortly after Order 66 was issued. Darth Vader has been making a number of trips recently to the systems of Senators who did not welcome Palpatine with open arms. Many of the Senators have found their attitudes suddenly changed after his arrival while others... he pauses and looks down at the floor, well, I'm certain you have heard at least a few of the stories. Entress has few friends now even on his home planet and he needs a discreet way to leave the system. He requested that I bring a ship capable of transporting him and at least one or two friends elsewhere before Vader arrived. And now we are here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 5, 2007)

100 XP each for overcoming the enemy bounty hunter ship (includes Jinta, should Rising Phoenix return).


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 5, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 21/30 (12)*

*Trangle* sits down and enters a Force Trance while listening to the crew talk. He mulls over the encounter in the bar as well as the up and coming mission, and perhaps that he still has a way to go to more fully hear the will of the Force and what it truly means to be a Jedi. 


[*OOC: *looking to remove the Dark Side point   ]


----------



## Max (Nov 6, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> Ah yes, Bata says wrenching his hands, Truly I expected Zin's Renegades to be so mercenary, unfortunately however, he makes a slight grimace, I really don't have the credits to pay you right now.




Nyub chuckles and shakes his head, almost as if he expected this.  "Bata, you didn't hire Zin's Space Scouts.  You hired Zin's Renegades.  The name kinda says it all.  Now, keep in mind you were never part of the deal with Zin.  You refused to supply the information we needed unless we got you off planet, for which you offered us 1000 credits each.  We have lived up to our end of the bargain.  As far as I'm concerned, that is your personal debt to pay.  If you can get this senator to cover it for you, great.  We're all square.  If he refuses, then you still owe us our fee.  And your life.  

Also, I don't know about the rest of the group, but I'm going to have a hard time doing any favors that you agreed to if you haven't paid up.  So, let's be sure we get the order correct.  First we get paid, then we'll do this unknown favor for your nefarious, old friend, says Nyub, seriously.

"Now, you've told us a lot about who we're meeting and why.  I certainly see now why he needed Zin's help.  What do you know about how we're contacting him?  Is there a pre-set meeting place or will we set it up when we get there?" Nyub asks, concerned about the security of the contact.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 6, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]With the expenditure of 1 Force Point, you remove one dark side point.[/sblock]

So free with your tongue, Sullustan. May I remind you that without my ship, we would still be stuck on Bespin. And I'm not the only one who knows you work for Zin, either. You put your life at risk the moment you agreed to work with him, whether you realized it or not. So let's not squabble about who owes who what. You will get the payment I promised, one way or another. The fact that I do not have it now is merely an inconvenience.

Bata relaxes and pours himself a brandy. Then he addresses Nyub's other concerns. We are to meet with Mithos Fuldin. He is one of Senator Entress' confidantes. Mithos will take us to Entress under the radar. Then, we can formulate a plan with Entress for how to escape the system.


----------



## Einan (Nov 6, 2007)

Horst perks up at the mention of credits.  "Look,  I know I just hopped on and all, but I'm a pretty good shot and a helluva good mechanic.  I'd love to be a part of the whole "Save the Galaxy" thing you've got here and you know, the payday part, too."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 7, 2007)

You were quite useful in the fight, Horst, Bata says, I imagine your help in getting us to the Senator would have to count for something. I believe a small reward might be in order. And if you wish more, perhaps these might extend an invitation for you to join Zin's Renegades. But of course, that is up to them.


----------



## Max (Nov 8, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> So free with your tongue, Sullustan.... So let's not squabble about who owes who what.....  The fact that I do not have it now is merely an inconvenience.




Nyub just looks back at Bata, refraining from mentioning several flaws in Bata's reasoning.  Instead he merely says,  "I've found that speaking plainly helps avoid misunderstandings later."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

If you have no more questions about our plan, Bata says standing up, I'm going to retire to my chambers for a bit of rest before we arrive in Denouva.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 9, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle will spend most of his time in (assumedly) his own room meditating and practicing. He will come out mostly for food and bathroom breaks. Towards the end of the trip he will come out and socialize more. 

The Ithorian will approach Horst and ask "Stow away much?"


----------



## Einan (Nov 9, 2007)

Horst shrugs, "Let's just say in my line of work, you get to like quiet places where folks aren't trying to kill you.  This seemed abandoned, I tell you.  But it worked out, didn't it?  I didn't have too much in way of prospects left to me where I was, and now, now, I'm here!  On the path to excitement, wealth and adventure.  I'd say my luck's turning out pretty good, eh?  And what about you?  What brings you to this ship?  Seems like this Zin character's assembled quite a party.  What's your angle in it?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 9, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle smiles at how happenstance seems to run rampant across the Zabrak's life. 

"This is what I was trained to do. My mentor worked for Zin and was ... released to the Force a little more than a 2 weeks ago by Imperial Hunters. I am following in her  foot steps in assisting the Renegades in their work. Bata is our first "job" which hasn't turned out too bad.

What exactly is _your_ line of work? Zin has need of people of all sorts of skills and abilities."

The Ithorian fidgets a little at the mention of his mentor but stops towards the end of his thoughts.


----------



## Einan (Nov 9, 2007)

"Well, when I had my ship, I was a smuggler.  One of the best.  Until I hit a run of bad luck.  Well, run seems like too small a word.  It was a marathon of horrible stinking bantha poodoo luck.  So I lost my ship, lost my girl, lost a lot of creds and ended up in debt to a Rodian named Twisk.  His boys were why I ended up in your ship.  But, you know, that's the way it works.  So now, I figure, I'll find me a new ship, get the runs on again and get out of debt."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

After a long week of travel, you finally come up on the Denouva system, a densely populated system in the Middle Rim. Meridian City on Denouva II is where we need to dock. Bata says, inputing some codes into the comm station. Use these identification codes and we'll avoid suspicion.

A few hours later, you land safely in Meridian City. It is a glorious metropolitan center of blue sky-scrapers that appear made of solid glass. In the distance they appear as a colony of sea crystals shimmering against the sky. The climate here is temperate and cool, although you understand it rains much of the year. The place is very urban, but stratified. Aliens dwell in the lower parts of the city and slums while humans live in the massive blue towers, using lifts and hover vehicles to travel between them, rarely ever stepping on solid ground.

We should be able to find Mithos at the Emporium of Business, Bata explains as you prepare to disembark, Be on your guard. Non-humans are not treated particularly well here, but we should be well enough off as long as we don't attract any Imperial attention. Do any of you wish to make special preparations before we go to meet him?


----------



## Max (Nov 11, 2007)

"What are the weapon conventions here?  Will rifles be too obvious, and attract unwanted attention?  How about how the people dress?  Can we non-humans get some cloaks with hoods to provide a bit of a disguise or are cloaks not worn here?" Nyub asks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

I recommend you take along nothing larger than a blaster pistol and that you conceal it beneath a cloak at the least. I say this primarily in the interest of maintaining a low profile. Non-humans walking around Meridian City with rifles in hand would peg us as gangsters at best, felons at worst. Hooded cloaks would probably be a good idea as well.


----------



## Einan (Nov 11, 2007)

Horst grimaces at the mention of non-human prejudice.  Sighing, he shoves his light pistol into his waistband at the small of his back and covers it with his cloak.  He moves around a bit, adjusting till it looks natural.


----------



## Max (Nov 11, 2007)

Nyub nods at Bata's suggestions, having expected the advice but wanting to be sure.  He grabs his cloak and pulls the hood up.  Nyub keeps his blaster pistol and ion pistol with him, adjusting the holsters so they ride at waist level, in his lower back.  He will consciously try and keep them covered up with his cloak, and not let any tell-tale bulges show.

ooc: Nyub will use his stealth skill to conceal both pistols.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 12, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle starts to feel rather nervous seeming as he is both a Jedi and a Non-human. He pulls his cloak to shadow his face even though his distinctly non-human frame will most likely give him away. He looks about and see that others are a little more adept at it than he. 

"Would someone mind helping me to hide my lightsaber and make it easy to draw?"


----------



## Max (Nov 12, 2007)

Nyub offers Trangle some pointers on concealing an item.  Given how small a lightsaber is, it shouldn't be too difficult to hide.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 12, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

A small wave of relief washes over Trangle as Nyub offers his help. 

Once done he appears more confident and says 

"Thank you Nyub. I am ready."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Just to get this on the top. I feel you guys forgot about this game =), and I'm willing to play too![/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 25, 2007)

OOC: Sorry about that, everyone. I guess I was waiting for someone to say "We're ready!" and then I forgot about it because the thread hadn't been updated in a while. I monitor my games by email subscription.

Having made your plans for embarking into the city, you step out of the _Crossbow_ and into the docking bay. Meridian City is a hotbed of shipping and business. Numerous freighters have parked here and are in various stages of loading and unloading. Nary an idle soul is to be found. Most loaders are human, although the occasional wookie can be seen and numerous droids, mostly of the 5th degree variety, aid in the process.

After securing the ship, Bata guides you out of the docks and into the city proper. The Emporium of Business is where Mithos works. He has agreed to meet us during a lull in the day's activity. Around mid-afternoon, most of the economists there take a meal break and we will be able to meet in relative privacy.

Meridian City is a very urban area. As you journey to the Emporium of Business, you are accosted by numerous street vendors peddling their wares, mostly electronic devices and holo-vids designed to help you idle away spare time. There are also a number of well-established businesses that operate out of the gigantic blue spires that peak from the city's center. Your trek takes several hours, Bata advising against hover taxi transportation in favor of less-travelled walkways so as to avoid arousing suspicion. However, you finally arrive at the Emporium of Business, and not a moment too soon, for a number of Emporium workers are departing for their midday break.


----------



## Max (Nov 26, 2007)

When we are a few blocks away, Nyub suggests a plan. "I think I'll drop back a bit, and blend in with the crowd.  When we get there I'll find a spot to keep an eye on you and also see if anyone else is paying attention to the meeting.  Once you've made contact and moving to the next meeting, I'll follow behind a ways to make sure you're not followed.  Sound like a plan?"

If there are no objections, Nyub will drop back 30 meters or so and use his stealth ability to blend in with the crowd and look as inconspicuous as possible.  When we get to the Emporium, he'll find a corner or a wall he can lean against and look for any signs of trouble for the meeting, again using stealth to be inconspicuous himself.  He'll use his comm unit if he needs to alert one of team to possible trouble.


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 26, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle nods in agreement and will stay with the core group as much as possible trying to blend in and not draw attention. 

When I get chances I will Sense Force and Sense Surroundings at random convenient times. I will also Search Feelings for meeting with Mithos (1d20+13=28).


----------



## Einan (Nov 26, 2007)

Horst strolls along, taking in the sights, keeping his eyes open for anyone who might be a little too interested in the party.

Perception: 1d20+5=17


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 27, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You feel nothing about meeting with Mithos. You do not detect the presence of any other force users.[/sblock]

[sblock=Einan]A few folks give your group a queer eye, as the cloaked mass of aliens looks a bit out of place. None of them seem to give you much interest, until you arrive at the Emporium however. Once there, while most people are clearly leaving for meal break, one individual seems to be keeping a close eye on things. A cloaked and shrouded figure across the walkway seems to be watching who enters and leaves very carefully.[/sblock]


----------



## Max (Nov 27, 2007)

I forgot to make some rolls for Nyub, if needed.

Perception roll (1d20+6=16)

Stealth roll (1d20+8=18)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2007)

Mithos looks at the group of persons that have right now, entered the Emporium. They were cloaked but that was not enough to pass unnoticed among the big mass of humans. The bith approaches the group, his brilliant black eyes shiver in anxiousness. 
*"Greetings and well met friends, my name is Mithos Fuldin"* he pronounced his name with the common arrogance of the noble class *"I assume you are the group I've been waiting? If that is so, please tell me your names, I am at disadvantage." *he ask with a smile in his rounded face


----------



## Einan (Nov 27, 2007)

Horst Felk extends a hand and a smile, "Pleased to meet you, I'm Horst.  Do I know you?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Nov 27, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle bows his head slightly and says "Trangle, at your service."


----------



## Max (Nov 27, 2007)

Nyub observes that the others have apparently made contact, however he will stay back as planned and continue to observe the area for anyone unfriendly or overly interested in his companions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 28, 2007)

*"Of course you don't my friend, thats why I introduce myself" *the bith says and smiles. *"I still don't have an answer" *Mithos looks one an the other, searching for an answer.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 28, 2007)

Bata blurts out, I am Bata. We've spoken through holovid before. And the sullustan with us is Nyub. There is another woman, Jinta, but she is back at the ship at the moment. What do you say we make haste to see our mutual friend. No doubt he is anxiously expecting our arrival.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 29, 2007)

*"Very well then, I was expecting that type of answer. Come my friend, let us meet the senator." *Mithos says before leading the way.


----------



## Einan (Nov 30, 2007)

Horst shrugs, looks around conscious of the fact that this many non-humans meeting in a public place is probably unusual and follows the Bith.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 1, 2007)

Mithos leads the way out of the Emporium of Business and onto one of the covered walkways that span the towers of Meridian City. Your journey to see the senator does not take long, a brisk 10 minute walk from the Emporium until you find yourself at a glamorous apartment tower that is protected by a very efficient security detail, including droid sentinels. Clearly here dwell numerous dignitaries, nobles, and bureaucrats who serve the Empire and the Denouva system in various positions. Mithos greets the security officers with a look of clear recognition (they are obviously on a first-name basis) then introduces your group as guests to visit with the senator. The security officers are polite, but ask that you draw down your cloak hoods so that you can be identified for security purposes.

OOC: Those of you wishing to hang back and not be identified may do so, but you will not be allowed to enter the apartments.

[sblock=Einan]The cloaked figure watching the Emporium from across the street appears not to have followed your group, although it did take a keen interest of you leaving with Mithos. It may have followed for perhaps a block, then you noticed it no more. You are relatively certain you have not been followed for at least 8 or 9 minutes at this point.[/sblock]


----------



## Max (Dec 2, 2007)

As the rest of the group approaches the building, Nyub (still trailing the group by 20-30 meters or so) will take one more look around to be sure we haven't been followed.

Nyub perception roll (1d20+6=8)

Clearly the sun was in his eye, as Nyub takes another look around.  (ooc: uses sullastan ability to re-roll a perception check)

Nyub re-rolls perception (1d20+6=18) 

Before joining everyone else, Nyub quickly calls Bata on the comm.  "Your show, Bata.  You want me outside as a backstop, or inside with you?" he asks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=Max]Nyub doesn't notice anyone tailing the group.[/sblock]

Now that you got me safely away from Bespin, I'm really more along for the ride than anything. It's time for you to take center stage. Then, in a low whisper, he raises his eye ridges (kind of like eyebrows) a few times, saying, You're Zen's Renegades, right? The flashy stuff is for you guys to figure out.


----------



## Max (Dec 2, 2007)

> Now that you got me safely away from Bespin, I'm really more along for the ride than anything. It's time for you to take center stage. Then, in a low whisper, he raises his eye ridges (kind of like eyebrows) a few times, saying, You're Zen's Renegades, right? The flashy stuff is for you guys to figure out.




"You were a lot more assertive when you were explaining why someone else would pay your debts," says Nyub, with a bit of a chuckle.  

He quickly cuts over to Trangle's frequency.  "I'm thinking of staying out here, while the rest of you go to the meet.  Keep us from putting all our eggs in one basket, so to speak.  You have any special feelings about that plan? he asks the Jedi.  After the space battle, Nyub has a lot of respect for Trangle's Jedi hunches.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 10, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle nods to Nyub and reaches out to the force for guidance for a few long moments...

[*OOC:* He _Searches His Feelings_ for the meeting with the Senator (1d20+13=23)]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 10, 2007)

*"Come friends, follow me, time is essential. "* Mithos states as he walks in the building.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You feel good about the prospect of meeting the senator.[/sblock]

Your group proceeds inside the building without Nyub. There you see a magnificent fountain at the center of a forum with private mechanized lifts on all sides. The place is serene; the city noise from outside does not penetrate within these walls. Mithos guides you to one of the lifts, enters a password into the console and motions for you to enter as the doors slide open. The lift carries you swiftly but gently up to the 79th floor. When the doors open they reveal a wookie standing guard. He lets out a roar when he sees you, but at the sight of Mithos, he calms down and stands aside. Inside is a lush apartment decorated to the hilt with art and fixtures from around the galaxy. The far wall is an enormous window looking out into the city, and the view is breathtaking.

You move about the room taking in the sights, a rare crystal formation from Iridonia, an ancient Durese reactor engine, even Quarenese coral ceremonial armor. Clearly the senator is a collector. It is not long before your arrival is noticed by the senator himself. A squirrelly man with a pronounced Adam's apple and a long, pointed, white goatee enters the room and nods to Mithos. However, he is a bit taken aback when he sees your group. He collects himself, then says, I'm sorry. It's just that your group is so... alien. There aren't very many non-humans on Denouva II, and I had imagined Zin's Renegades were comprised of a few more humans is all. I am Senator Entress. We have a lot to talk about. Please, have a seat, all of you. We are in no immediate danger here. I trust Bata has brought you up to speed on my situation. Put simply, I need discreet transportation out of the system, preferably to the Outer Rim. I can afford to pay you all well to do so. That said, you might have a few questions about why I am here and what I know. I would be more than willing to answer them to the best of my ability.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 11, 2007)

*"Certanly our friends would like to know why senator. And I picture they need some schematics as well"* Mithos hurries to say


----------



## Max (Dec 11, 2007)

Nyub continues by the building as if he had no interest in it.  He will try and find a place that he can sit and observe the front door.  A restaurant or pub would be perfect, however any place he can have a seat and practice being inconspicuous would work.  

He will observe the area around the building and try and spot any persons/activities that look like they might interfere with our mission.  If needed, here is a perception roll.

Nyub perception roll (1d20+6=11)

Once again the sun seems to get in his eyes.  Using his Sullustan ability, he tries again.

Nyub perception roll (1d20+6=25)

If necessary he will change locations periodically.  He will wait to hear from the others on the comm unit.  If they exit the front door he'll continue to follow discretely.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 12, 2007)

The wookiee standing guard was huge. Probably the biggest of his kind you've ever seen, standing almost two and a half meters tall. Not only that but his fur is flaming red giving him an appearance of some sort of fiery beast. He has a curved vibroblade strapped to his back and he eyes you with suspicion before he notices Mithos. With a low roar he lets you pass and comes to stand next to Entress when you talk with him.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 12, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi)*

Prior to entering the building Trangle responds to Nyub's question with "Everything should be OK."

Tangle nods in acknowledgement to the Wookie as we pass.

Upon meeting the Senator Trangle nods again and begins to Search His Feelings for leaving the building, and lets his force session wander to Sense other Force users.

[*OOC: *Search Feelings and Sense Force (1d20+13=32, 1d20+13=30) ]


----------



## Einan (Dec 14, 2007)

Horst nods to the wookiee, silently trying to remember if he angered any red wookiees in the past.  Not remembering any, he follows the bith inside.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You feel nothing regarding leaving the building. However, you do sense one other force user somewhere near the base of the building. The presence is unknown to you however.[/sblock]

Come now, the Senator says, Surely one of you has a question or would like more details about our situation.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 14, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi)*

Trangle looks to the Senator and the Wookie, and then Mithos, and looks a little impatient and then relaxes. While trying to do a not-so-obvious security sweep of the room the Ithorian Jedi searches his feelings for Nyub being down there alone. Giving others Horst the chance to get what information out of him that we need.

As people are talking he will work himself away from the group while looking around and activate his encrypted comlink to *Nyub* and whisper "



Spoiler



There is a Force User down there. Be careful.


"

[*OOC:* Search Feelings for Nyub being down there alone. (1d20+13=28); Search Senator's office. (1d20+2=8)]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 16, 2007)

[sblock=FreeXenon]You sense neither good nor bad coming from Nyub being downstairs. At the very least, you feel he is not in any immediate danger.[/sblock]

Trangle's cursory search of the room doesn't turn up anything interesting, besides the numerous artifacts and treasures displayed.

The senator stands up and moves to a cabinet, Perhaps some Arkelian brandy to break the ice eh? I was given this bottle by an ambassador from Arkelia in the Hololrodar system. It's flavor is subtle, but I've found it very soothing on the nerves. The senator pours each of you a glass and places them on a table in the middle of the room. He clearly senses your hesitation and speaks, I understand that you might be guarded right now. So let me explain a bit about how I came to be in this position. As a senator, I was one of a small coalition that opposed granting Palpatine powers as emperor. We had been discreetly following his career for many years long before he was even elected Chancellor of the Republic. That coalition was originally comprised of at least 80 senators from at least 60 different systems. Of those senators, there are only five remaining. Darth Vader has been visiting the senators of our coalition systematically since Palpatine took power. When he has not persuaded them to feel otherwise, they have been quietly removed from the public eye. The last of us have all arranged to meet in the Outer Rim to discuss our options.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 17, 2007)

Mithos nods, with a worry face.


----------



## Einan (Dec 17, 2007)

Horst clears his throat,  "Options including rebellion?  Is this a safe place to be discussing such things?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 17, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi)*

Trangle politely declines the Arkelian Brandy, preferring to keep his mind and body sober while working, especially in such a dangerous place for non-humans.

The Ithorian nods and says "We should gather your stuff and leave now."


----------



## Einan (Dec 26, 2007)

Horst downs his drink quickly and stands, "I agree.  With talk like this, I'd prefer a moving starship under my feet.  And a blaster at my belt.  Let's go."


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 31, 2007)

OOC: Sorry for the long dry stretch. After the busy Christmas season wrapped up I came down with a nasty cold. Things are better now. Let's resume!

The Senator nods, As you wish. I suppose there will be time for frank discussion later. Let me just get my thi..." he is interrupted by a holovid that pops up showing a man in the Denouvan police uniform standing at attention with his hands behind his back. Excuse me, Senator, I didn't mean to interrupt, but I have a priority message for you.

Senator Entress looks a bit perplexed, but nods, That's quite alright, Nouri. I can speak. What is the message?

Senator, an Imperial cruiser has assumed orbit around Denouva II. We've been told to expect a special diplomatic envoy in Meridian City within the hour.

Beads of sweat begin to perspire on the Senator's face, but he keeps his composure. Thank you, Nouri. Inform them that I will meet with them as soon as they arrive.

As you wish, Senator. Nouri out. The holovid transmission ends.

Senator Entress wrings his hands and turns to your group, This... this is unexpected. It appears you were right. There are no Imperial visitors expected until next week at the earliest. We have no time to lose. I'll have to leave my things behind. Let us leave post-haste. Do lead the way.

The Senator quickly dons a simple hooded robe and prepares to follow you.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 31, 2007)

Worraarr's other eguipment have been laying ready near the door. He slungs the bowcaster on his shoulder and throws a heavy robe over it. "Raoorr woar raah"*

[sblock=*]I smell trouble[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 31, 2007)

*"Indeed indeed my hairy friend, let us leave, quick!"* Mithos says as he hurries outside. His blaster hidden in his clothes.


----------



## FreeXenon (Dec 31, 2007)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi)*

Trangle searches his feelings for our leaving the building as he moves to the door to prepare for leaving. "The Empire will not look kindly upon us leaving so we will want to leave quickly and quietly before they notice. I just hope that they have not been watching us or the Senator too closely."

[*OOC:* Search Feelings for leaving the building. (1d20+13=29) ]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 4, 2008)

[sblock=FreeXenon]Trangle senses that leaving now is a very good idea.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

As your group makes their way down to the atrium of the apartment complex, you can see that there is already increased activity. Clearly news of the Imperial visitors has already begun to disperse among the populace. Bureaucrats move to and fro frantically trying to finish last minute business while less important residents try to avoid the frenzy. The Senator draws his hood over, saying, It would be probably be best for me to keep a low profile. Mithos, if you are seen with me, people might suspect something. We should separate into two groups and meet up elsewhere. How about the Meridian Star Pub? It's not far from the space docks and I doubt anyone will be looking for us there.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2008)

*"I'm afraid that such place is to public. I was thinking some place less crowded."* Mithos says, hooding his head


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, but it has the advantage of being the last place anyone would expect to find a Senator and a bureacrat. I doubt anyone would even recognize me in that hole.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2008)

*"As you wish my lord, let us depart then."* Mithos says waiting to hear the team arrangement.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 7, 2008)

"(Long roaring and growling sentence)"* The wookiee growls and moves next to the senator.

[sblock=*]I was hired to keep the senator alive until we're off planet. I go with him.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

OOC: Decide how you wish to divide yourselves up before leaving.


----------



## Max (Jan 8, 2008)

Nyub remains on station outside the building, keeping an eye out for anyone who might be staking out the building as well.  Basically trying to spot any opposition before they spot him.

perception roll (1d20+6=21)

ooc: don't forget I'm out here.  Someone might want to let Nyub know what's going on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

OOC: Yea, you guys do have comms.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jan 8, 2008)

*Trangle (Male Ithorian Jedi); HP 30/30 (12)*

Trangle moves towards the door to ready to leave. While waiting for the group to leave he Search his Feeling for not leading the force use away from the group as we leave - if it will end up in bad things.

The Ithorian speaks quietly into the commlink to *Nyub* "Nyub, we are on our way down.".

Trangle reassuringly pats the area where his lightsaber is. 

[*OOC: *Search Feelings for not leading the Force User away. (1d20+13=32) ]


----------



## Max (Jan 9, 2008)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> The Ithorian speaks quietly into the commlink to *Nyub* "Nyub, we are on our way down.".




"Sounds good.  Everything looks fine right now," Nyub replies.  He will continue to stay in the background once everyone has exited the building.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 10, 2008)

OOC: I'm still setting up the next scene. I'm having trouble getting to work the way I want it to. Expect a post in the next couple days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 11, 2008)

*"Then we shall separate, who is coming with me?" *Mithos asks, rather nervous.


----------

